# Louisiana Grills LG900 Review Update



## disco (Aug 7, 2019)

In my prior reviews and posts, I have recommended my Louisiana Grills LG900 and it gave me two years of great service. However, since the start of this season, the pellets in the hopper that feed the smoker have caught fire three times. I feel you need this information considering my prior recommendation.

Disco


----------



## dward51 (Aug 7, 2019)

What brand pellets? Also did something fail in the LG900.  I think all their products carry a 5 year warranty so it might be worth a call to see if they will cover it.

I seem to recall reading that there is usually a auger jam associated with the pellets back burning into the hopper.  Might be time to pull the fan and auger assembly to check it out.  Process should be the same as on Pit Boss models as they are both from the same company.  here is a Youtube video on removing the PB auger:


----------



## disco (Aug 7, 2019)

I use Pit Boss Pellets from the grill dealer.

It always happens on the shut down. I do the burn off and then shut it down exactly per their instructions. The auger can't be the problem because it doesn't operate after shut down. In addition I do clean the auger path and check it every few cooks. However, whatever it is, I can't afford to hunt it down and risk a fire. I would rather get a new rig than be at risk.

I did contact them and offered to publish their response with my concerns. No answer.

Short answer, if I can do everything they say and get a fire. I need a new rig.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Aug 8, 2019)

disco said:


> I use Pit Boss Pellets from the grill dealer.
> 
> It always happens on the shut down. I do the burn off and then shut it down exactly per their instructions. The auger can't be the problem because it doesn't operate after shut down. In addition I do clean the auger path and check it every few cooks. However, whatever it is, I can't afford to hunt it down and risk a fire. I would rather get a new rig than be at risk.
> 
> ...



Wow.  That could be dangerous.   Considering what you describe,   I can definitely see why you are considering a new rig.


----------



## mike243 (Aug 8, 2019)

Sorry your having problems,so you have pulled the auger and theres no dust buildup ? strange that it just started after 2 years, think I would clear all the pellets out and also the fire pot. try another brand of pellets and see what happens. things wear out after awhile and I cant just throw stuff away and buy new because of that. the 5 year warranty just started last September I believe.


----------



## sweetride95 (Aug 8, 2019)

Does the shutdown procedure recommend lower the grill temp to 250F prior to shutting down? Maybe settling down the fire before going to shutdown would help prevent some of it. I get you though, once the trust has been broken its tough to get it back.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Aug 8, 2019)

Exactly. No way I’d risk burning my house down and possibly my neighbor’s house too fooling with it myself trying to fix it myself.

That he’s posted up in here that it’s already caught fire 3 separate times does not bode well.


----------



## dward51 (Aug 8, 2019)

I think I would pull the auger and look for dust in the bottom of the auger channel.  The auger is somewhat of a loose fit, and dust would naturally fall and want to accumulate on the bottom of the auger tube.  It might be acting as a AMZN sawdust tray if there was enough and it was to become lit and smoldering, leading a path back to the pellet hopper.  The pellets would be pushed out by the auger, but the dust would naturally fall out as the pellets are agitated by the auger feed.

I noticed a fair amount of pellet dust in a bag of Pit Boss Hickory I loaded into my new Copperhead 5 the other day.  I even thought about making a strainer to get the dust off in the future.  I may have to explore this thought further.

One thing I noticed that is different in your manual vs my Copperhead 5 manual is the shutdown procedure. LG900 says run the temp up high (400+) for 5 to 15 minutes to burn off the grates and then hit "STOP" on the display and the controller will stop the feed of the pellets, let the pellets in the burn pot burn out, and then run the ran until the temp reaches 130* and shut everything down.

The Copperhead manuals says to run the unit at 400+ for 5 minutes then 200 for 5 minutes to burn the pellets in the burn pot, and then push the power button (off).   You might try the manual shutdown method of 400 and dropping to 200 and then off after 5 minutes at 200.  I think they have been shipping the upgraded controller like you have with some of the controller replacements for the Pit Boss models lately.

EDIT----------------------

The manual talks about checking for sawdust in the hopper and auger as regular maintenance, so I suspect sawdust from the pellets is going to be at the root of a lot of these hopper back burns.  It even talks about vacuuming out with a shop vac.


----------



## disco (Aug 8, 2019)

mike243 said:


> Sorry your having problems,so you have pulled the auger and theres no dust buildup ? strange that it just started after 2 years, think I would clear all the pellets out and also the fire pot. try another brand of pellets and see what happens. things wear out after awhile and I cant just throw stuff away and buy new because of that. the 5 year warranty just started last September I believe.


I follow the instructions in the manual and totally run the pellets out of the auger path every few cooks. I go past that and load my pellets with a slotted scoop to leave the dust behind.  However, the main issue is that I follow all their instructions and still get  a fire. If there are other steps needed to avoid a fire, they should be in the manual.


----------



## disco (Aug 8, 2019)

sweetride95 said:


> Does the shutdown procedure recommend lower the grill temp to 250F prior to shutting down? Maybe settling down the fire before going to shutdown would help prevent some of it. I get you though, once the trust has been broken its tough to get it back.


No, the manual does not recommend lowering the temperature back (which would burn even more pellets) but I have been doing it in an attempt to avoid combustion until I pick a new unit. No problems so far but that has only been a few cooks.


----------



## disco (Aug 8, 2019)

dward51 said:


> I think I would pull the auger and look for dust in the bottom of the auger channel.  The auger is somewhat of a loose fit, and dust would naturally fall and want to accumulate on the bottom of the auger tube.  It might be acting as a AMZN sawdust tray if there was enough and it was to become lit and smoldering, leading a path back to the pellet hopper.  The pellets would be pushed out by the auger, but the dust would naturally fall out as the pellets are agitated by the auger feed.
> 
> I noticed a fair amount of pellet dust in a bag of Pit Boss Hickory I loaded into my new Copperhead 5 the other day.  I even thought about making a strainer to get the dust off in the future.  I may have to explore this thought further.
> 
> ...


I avoid dust in my hopper by using a slotted scoop to leave the dust behind. Further, the manual suggests clearing the hopper regularly. I follow the manual religiously (even more often than recommended in many such as clear the ash from the fire box) and clear the auger path every few cooks. They recommend at the end of a bag.

I also believe it is a dust feed back but it is impossible not to get any dust from pellets. If there is another shut down procedure that is safe it should be published instead of the unsafe one. Here is the current manual instructions:

_SHUTTING OFF YOUR GRILL 1. When finished cooking, close the main barrel lid. Let your grill run for five to ten minutes to go through its natural cleaning method of a burn-off. If you have been preparing foods that are extra greasy, allow the grill to burn-off for an extra ten minutes. This will reduce the chance of causing a grease fire for the next start-up. 2. Once the burn-off is complete, keep the main barrel lid closed and press the Power Button to turn the unit off. This will activate the automatic cool-down cycle. The feed system will stop feeding fuel, the flame will burn out, and the fan will continue to run until the cool-down cycle is complete. When the cycle is complete, the fan will turn off._

If I can have fires following the instructions exactly, can I trust the unit?


----------



## dward51 (Aug 8, 2019)

Disco,  try the 400*+, then back it to 200* for 5 minutes.  In mine, I have watched the feed and when the temp dropped to about 235* I went into the "off" mode for the final automatic shutdown.  In mine the pellet feed did not run as the temp dropped from 400* to 235* and flipping it into the "off" shutdown mode stops my auger from advancing anymore but lets the fan run until my temp is 130* and then shuts everything off.    I'm catching the temp drop before it hits 200* and the auger starts to feed pellets again the way I do it.

Does that make sense? I have to baby sit the smoker for a few minutes on shutdown, but it's no big deal to me.

Also I'm about to post a new thread on pellet dust and my clean of my PB5.  I think what I found supports the dust being the likely cause of auger back burning.

EDIT --------------------

Here is that new thread so as to not hijack Disco's thread here

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...ions-and-notes-on-pellet-dust-buildup.289633/


----------



## disco (Aug 8, 2019)

Thanks and it is good advice to those who wish to use this unit.

I also agree that keeping as much dust as possible out of the hopper and auger is important. I hope everyone heeds your advice.

However, for me, it is going to the metal recycling. 

I do not feel safe using the smoker. Basically, the idea is you can have no dust in the auger. An almost impossible feat with a pellet smoker. The using a slotted scoop and regular cleanings are obviously not enough. Believe me, I was fanatical about cleaning after the first fire.

Nothing is worth risking a full on fire.

Look for the review of my new rig when I pick one.


----------



## b-one (Aug 8, 2019)

Sorry to hear your issues. If you were closer I’d take it I’m supposedly in good hands with Allstate. Maybe Mayhem could remodel for me!


----------



## mike243 (Aug 8, 2019)

You can shake all the dust off and the action of the auger will bust pellets and create dust,same stoker system used on coal furnaces for more years than I have been around. Theres no way to stop dust other than cleaning the channel it flows thru, I take a air hose to mine once in awhile .


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Aug 8, 2019)

disco said:


> Thanks and it is good advice to those who wish to use this unit.
> 
> I also agree that keeping as much dust as possible out of the hopper and auger is important. I hope everyone heeds your advice.
> 
> ...



You’re right.

Nothing is worth risking a full on fire for.

Especially if you’re following the instructions to the letter and you’re still getting a fire not on one occasion, not on two occasions, but on three separate occasions.

How many fires are you supposed to get before you give it the boot?

What? Four fires? Five? Ten?

No, you’re doing right getting rid of it.

Because the next fire it has, could cost you in property damage. Even severe property damage

At which point the first question will be:

“Well why didn’t you get rid of it after the third fire?”

And that question,  will be asked by none other than you.

Think about it. Your deductible for fire and water damage to your house when the fire department shows up, or you have to put it out, will likely be just as much, if not more than what you’ll spend on a new rig. One that will allow you to have peace of mind that when you shut it off, it’s off.


----------



## dward51 (Aug 8, 2019)

Disco,

I have some pizza screens from my WSM and I'm going to take one of them (14" diameter) and cut the bottom mostly out of a $6 Tractor Supply galvanized feed pan and pop-rivet the pizza screen in over the cutout to make a pellet sifter.  Today I "borrowed" the wife's wire mesh colander to sift the pellets I had and was surprised at the amount of dust that came off them.   As I understand it, Pit Boss pellets tend to be one of the more dusty brands, with Lumberjack being better.  I remember seeing a lot of dust when I dumped those pellets in, so the auger busting pellets is not the problem - dusty pellets to start with is (IMO).

You might want to invest $6 in a feed pan and $4 in a pizza screen before tossing an otherwise perfectly good pellet grill to the curb.

Also call Louisiana Grills, they have a 5 year warranty.  Something may be amiss that they can recognize from the symptoms.


----------

